

Calling 911 on Your Cell? It's Harder to Find You Than You Think - jcater
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/10/23/358307881/calling-911-on-your-cell-its-harder-to-find-you-than-you-think

======
jesserwilliams
I think that generally the greater issue is response times. I live in a small
city in northern California, and due to budget costs our police force has not
been able to scale with our city's growth, leading to 45-90 min response
times.

Also, I don't understand what the holdup is on 911 transitioning to both calls
and texts. I could simply text my location, and the situation type I am in...

